# Automobile Mag 2018 Design of the Year... HUD?!



## McHoffa (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm glad they chose the Model 3, but sounds like they didn't actually drive the car

"But that positioning does not mean a driver must turn his or her head to see vital driving data; there is a head-up display on the windshield that provides all the information you need to drive safely."

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/2018-design-of-the-year-tesla-model-3/


----------



## dogfood (Jun 9, 2017)

They pulled the HUD part of the sentence, leaving the first part hanging and making little sense.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

HUD-gate!


----------

